# gender identity



## Language_Student

Hi everyone,

I am writing a dissertation for university and I need to discuss identity, does anyone have an accurate translation of 'gender identity'?  Is it 'une identite de sexe'?

Thank you!


----------



## hunternet

Or "l'identité du sexe" or maybe "le sexe"


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Welcome!

Some explanations on what you mean might help, but I'd say: "identification sexuelle" or "identité sexuelle".


----------



## archijacq

dans le contexte du transsexualisme, on parle d'*identité de genre
(*gender identity disorder = dysphorie de genre*)

*Merci de préciser le contexte exact.


----------



## equilingual

_Identité de genre_
or
_Identité sexuelle_


----------



## Language_Student

Ok thanks everyone; the context is something like 'On a plusieurs identites y compris une identite personnelle, une identite culturelle et une identite sexuelle' I guess now?  

Thanks a lot!


----------



## konungursvia

Actually, in feminist literary theory, they have borrowed the English word: le _gender._


----------



## Language_Student

Mmm, interesting but I have to write in francais soutenu and according to my recent research into linguistics (for another essay) anglo-american borrowings denote more francais familier!

Thanks though.


----------



## orlando09

I have noticed that recently in France in discussion of gender (especially transgender - transgenre) issues people now definitely use "genre" - based on the English word gender. This is not in current day-to-day use yet though. I would say that "identité sexuelle" relates to who you are attracted to (if you are gay, straight or bi) and "identité de genre" is concerned with how masculine or feminine you feel and to what extent you tend to identify with others of your own biological sex or not and/or the usual traits and behaviours expected of people belonging to that sex (unless you are intersexed - i.e. biologically not completely male or female - and then that complicates things again..).

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identit%C3%A9_de_genre

PS re last post - it seems a bit too broad to say all borrowings are deemed familiar. It depends on the word/context, especially if it's something French doesn't really have an exact word for and it's not just a gratuitous attempt to sound cool.

Also - "gender studies" as an academic discipline has existed in the UK/USA for years. Surely it's not just known as "études de sexe"! That sounds like it means something completely different! (possibly involving studying the Kama Sutra or something)


----------



## aW5

I have a question that is sort of in the same vein: I am trying to express "genderization" in French...I'm not even sure if that is a real word in English, but the meaning I'm trying to get across is of the qualities of a gender, male or female, being given to something inanimate (like a car or a kind of beverage.) Could "identité de genre" be used for that? I don't really want a word or phrase with too much of an academic or political connotation, though. Any ideas? 
Merci!


----------



## orlando09

Nothing is leaping to mind. I think this could be a confusing idea to get across in French, espcially as inanimate things are already intimately identified with one gender or the other grammatically anyway. I think you'd have to explain what you mean in a more round-about, unacademic, untechnical way if you wanted to make sure people understood.
The most obvious example would be "she"for ships, for example, n'est-ce-pas? In English the occasional choice of a gender for a thing is more deliberate than in French, where it is obligatory, and says something about how a person realtes to the thing in question

I think "genderization" probably exists as an academic term, but not sure it would be used in your example. I would hazard the suggestion it relates more to stereotypical expectations of men and women.

Google offers:

*EconPapers: The changing genderization of the accounting workforce ... *
Amazon.com: Women Healing / Healing Women: The *Genderization* of Healing in Early Christianity (Bibleworld): Books 

*The De-Genderization of Knowledge Production: The Case of Sor ... *
*The Applied Research Center - Imus & the Genderization of Racism *

*All good bedside reading, I'm sure!*

*PS It seems from the above it also relates to the balance of men and women within a profession etc*


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

"genderization"   Ouch !  ........ "gender association" ?


----------



## TourbillonDeMaVie

I'm writing a paper on the film "ma vie en rose," about the little boy who wishes he were a girl.

I want to say that the theme of the movie is the search for gender and sexual identity. Like, what it means for one to be a man and what it means for one to be a woman, masculine/feminine, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## chauvejean

How would you write it out in English? Is there a particular word you have a problem with?


----------



## TourbillonDeMaVie

"gender identity" is the phrase I need.


----------



## chauvejean

Identité sexuel
or maybe; la perception des rôles de l'homme et de le femme


----------



## marcolo

well, in french we say :

 identité sexuelle

and for sexual identity (if you are heterosexual or homosexual), we say :

préférences sexuelles


----------



## wildan1

In a more prosaic context, I am translating a survey asking _"What is your gender identity?"
_
This is a generic survey for a general audience. I believe the wording reflects the client's strong stance for LBGTQ issues more than anything. The survey does not focus on identity or sexuality.  

The audience is Francophone Africa, where these same issues are far from understood, much less generally accepted.

_Avec quel genre vous identifiez-vous ? M /F
_
Or perhaps I should just simplify and say _Quel est votre sexe ? M/F..._


----------



## Seeda

"À quel sexe vous identifiez-vous ?" suggère à la personne interrogée qu'elle n'est pas forcée de répondre en fonction de son appareil génital de naissance, ce qui est peut-être davantage dans l'esprit du questionnaire.

Si on demandait "Quel est votre sexe ?", on aurait pu tout aussi bien mettre simplement _What is your gender?_ en anglais.


----------



## Chimel

D'accord avec Seeda, mais aussi avec cet ancien message:


orlando09 said:


> I have noticed that recently in France in discussion of gender (especially transgender - transgenre) issues people now definitely use "genre" - based on the English word gender. This is not in current day-to-day use yet though.


C'est pourquoi j'aurais tendance à traduire très littéralement _Quelle est votre identité de genre?_, qui me semble la formule la plus courante dans les milieux (professionnels, associatifs...) concernés par ces questions.

Cependant, comme le signale aussi Orlando, cet usage assez récent n'est pas encore tout à fait passé dans le langage courant de M. et Mme Tout-le-monde et il se peut qu'il soit moins répandu en Afrique francophone. Dans ce cas, je dirais _Quelle est votre identité sexuelle?_ Je ne vois pas bien l'utilité de recourir au verbe _s'identifier à_ pour rendre l'idée d'identité (ce n'est pas moins bien, mais ce n'est pas mieux non plus, à mon sens).


----------



## wildan1

Merci à tous

Mais _préférence sexuelle_ (du moins en anglais--_"sexual preference"_) est un terme qui devient vieillot car il suggère que l'identité sexuelle est un choix et pas une identité innée ; c'est pour cela qu'on dit plutôt _sexual identity (identité sexuelle)_.

Mais je ne cherche pas à identifier par quel genre la personne est attirée ; je cherche son identité personnel : masculin ou féminin...


----------



## Kecha

aW5 said:


> I have a question that is sort of in the same vein: I am trying to express "genderization" in French...I'm not even sure if that is a real word in English, but the meaning I'm trying to get across is of the qualities of a gender, male or female, being given to something inanimate (like a car or a kind of beverage.) Could "identité de genre" be used for that? I don't really want a word or phrase with too much of an academic or political connotation, though. Any ideas?
> Merci!


adjective "genré" springs to mind.



> _«Cela fait une quinzaine d’années que les jouets sont de plus en plus genrés,_ assure Christine Guionnet, sociologue, coauteur de _Féminins-masculins, sociologie du genre._ _Regardez les Playmobil et les Lego. Avant, ils étaient destinés à tout le monde. Maintenant, il y a les Lego filles autour de la maternité et de l’hygiène et les Lego garçons qui concernent l’espace et la construction. Même chose pour les Playmobil.»_





> Stylo ou brosse à dents «pour elle», le marketing genré se développe dans les domaines les plus farfelus, pour des résultats pas toujours prouvés.



"genrisation" does not exist though, you have to make a sentence "les objets sont plus genrés que par le passé" for instance


----------



## Reynald

Si cela peut être utile, je viens de lire un article, paru ces jours-ci dans un quotidien français, à propos d'une circulaire aux Etats-Unis, indiquant que l'accès aux toilettes et aux vestiaires devait se faire _selon le sexe auquel un élève s'identifie et non selon son sexe de naissance._


----------



## wildan1

Merci, Reynald.

Cela suggère-t-il donc que la question serait plutôt « _À quel genre vous identifiez-vous ? M / F » _?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

While "sex" is a biological term (the adjectives are 'male' [of the sex that begets offspring; having one X and one Y chromosome]/'female' [of the sex that bears offspring; having two X chromosomes]), and "gender" is a gramatical term (the adjectives are 'masculine' [referring to an antecedent of the male sex]/'feminine' [referring to an antecedent of the female sex]), prudishness has replaced "sex" by "gender" for biological description.
But since the word "transsexual" already exists for people who have undergone operations to change their bodies, "transgender" was created for people who think they are of the other sex than that of their bodies (their 'biological sex').
So maybe "Êtes-vous une femme ou un homme?" A transgender man (someone who is a man in his mind but has a woman's body) would check "Homme", and vice-versa for a transgender woman...I suppose.
The term for calling a car, ship, nation, etc. "she" is 'personification'.


----------



## Reynald

wildan1 said:


> Cela suggère-t-il donc que la question serait plutôt « _À quel genre vous identifiez-vous ? M / F » _?


Je le pense. La même formulation se retrouve dans plusieurs quotidiens. C'est donc probablement la traduction diffusée par une agence de presse. Non que ce soit forcément un modèle, mais on dit quand même couramment _s'identifier _*à*_ un personnage _(de roman, de film...).
Je demanderais :
- Quel est votre sexe de naissance ?
- À quel sexe vous identifiez-vous ? (comme #19).
(Ou _genre_ si la pruderie l'exige c'est plus clair.)


----------



## Kecha

Reynald "genre" n'est pas de la pruderie à la place de "sexe", on ne choisi pas son sexe biologique, on nait avec. En revanche le "genre" est une construction sociale.
Une personne peut se dire de "genre féminin" alors qu'elle a un pénis entre les jambes, et vice versa se dire de "genre masculin" alors qu'elle a un vagin et des seins.

voir wikipedia sur les transgenres :


> une personne transgenre est quelqu'un qui *adopte une identité de genre* différente de son genre assigné mais qui n'a pas recours à la chirurgie de réattribution sexuelle [...]
> Presque sans exception, les personnes transgenres préfèrent être nommées *selon le genre avec lequel elles s'identifient ou sous lequel elles se présentent* plutôt que selon leur sexe biologique


----------



## Chimel

Je trouve aussi que _genre_ est un enrichissement et pas seulement une question de pruderie pour éviter _sexe_ (même si cela peut jouer aussi pour certaines personnes).

Parler de _questions de sexe_ peut être ambigu s'il s'agit en fait de questions d'identité, comme ici, et non de vie sexuelle, de rapports sexuels etc.


----------



## Reynald

Est-ce qu'il vous semblerait vraiment plus clair d'employer _genre_ dans un sondage grand public (_this is a generic survey for a general audience_) dont une grande partie ne serait vraisemblablement pas au fait de ces débats ?
(Mais je veux bien retirer pruderie. )


----------



## wildan1

Effectivement, c'était cette même question que je me suis posée en relançant cette discussion hier, Reynald.

Je pense que je me contenterai de poser la question traditionnelle _Votre sexe ? M/F_ pour éviter toute confusion, surtout pour un public en dehors de l'Amérique du nord ou de l'Europe occidentale.

Merci à tous pour votre exploration approfondie de cette question.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Et moi aussi, Reynald; j'aurais mieux écrire "...de peur d'offenser les gens 'hyper-politiquement corrects'".
But mightn't "Votre sexe?" be a bit abrupt, w-1; maybe _"Quel est votre sexe - [M/F]?" _Or_ "De quel sexe êtes-vous [M/F]?" 
_
P.S, I've just noticed that the OP dates from nine years ago!


----------



## Chimel

Après réflexion, je suis aussi d'accord qu'il est sans doute préférable de parler de _sexe_ dans le contexte du document de Wildan.

Reste toute de même une question pour moi:
_- Quel est votre sexe?_ Question simple et classique, posée dans des tas de formulaires à compléter. Tous les hommes répondent "masculin" et les femmes "féminin", même s'ils sont homosexuels, bisexuels etc. Sur un échantillon suffisamment grand, on a donc en principe une répartition +/- 50/50. Seules les personnes transsexuelles peuvent "fausser" le résultat, mais elles constituent tout de même une infime minorité de la population
_- A quel sexe vous identifiez-vous?_ Certaines personnes (principalement homosexuelles, bisexuelles... mais pas pour autant transsexuelles!) n'auraient-elles pas tendance à répondre qu'elles s'identifient à l'autre sexe? On pourrait donc avoir un résultat qui s'écarte de la répartition 50/50 (si par exemple un certain nombre d'hommes disent s'identifier au sexe féminin). Est-ce bien cela que l'enquête cherche à quantifier?


----------

